# Skull Crushers



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

I've always had the skull crusher exercise as part of my arm routine but over the last couple of months I've noticed my elbows hurting when I reach about 5inches from my head.

Any certain techniques or tips you guys have?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Jord1109 said:


> I've always had the skull crusher exercise as part of my arm routine but over the last couple of months I've noticed my elbows hurting when I reach about 5inches from my head.
> 
> Any certain techniques or tips you guys have?


go behind the head with your skullcrushers, it may be easier. Some people call it a French press


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

what style bar you using?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh try different points at the lowest part of the rep. i go to top of forehead or just beyond so i can take it abit further back depending on comfort levels doing them on the day. love skulls


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ez bar mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Jord1109 said:


> Ez bar mate


ok, try different style bars...i personally like tricep bar


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> yeh try different points at the lowest part of the rep. i go to top of forehead or just beyond so i can take it abit further back depending on comfort levels doing them on the day. love skulls


Skulls n CGB i love


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

Glais said:


> Skulls n CGB i love


Yeah CGB is good:laugh:... I'll give the new bar a try, you do incline or flat? Personally I prefer flat bench for skull crushers but I've seen people using incline


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Erm flat for skulls but after a few weeks ill switch angles. Have a go with standing skullcrushers


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you take the movement past your head or forehead?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

There's a certain kind of multi function bar it's a EZ bar but in the centre of it, it has some sort of closed square coming of were you can do close grip shrugs or Hammer curls it's really used for hammer curls and upright rows but I do skullcrushers with this bar holding it in a Hammer grip position lying down and press over my head I find this A LOT less stress placed on tendons by a great deal i also do the tricep overhead extension whilst standing as well and it's comfortable.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Jord1109 said:


> Do you take the movement past your head or forehead?


On lying I take past the head, same with standing obviously mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Is what I use.

also have the bench on an incline


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

xpower said:


> View attachment 134486
> 
> 
> Is what I use.
> ...


Where did you get that bar from?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Elephantstone said:


> Where did you get that bar from?


It's called a Tricurl bar mate, Can be purchased almost anywhere pal E.g Argos


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> It's called a Tricurl bar mate, Can be purchased almost anywhere pal E.g Argos


Thanks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Elephantstone said:


> Where did you get that bar from?


http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_bars/bodypower_olympic_combo_bar/3209_p.html

It's a combo bar


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

xpower said:


> View attachment 134486
> 
> 
> Is what I use.
> ...


Cheers buddy ill have to give this bar a try, this forms quite a close grip im guessing?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Glais said:


> go behind the head with your skullcrushers, it may be easier. Some people call it a French press


This x 2,

start with the bar behind your head, keep your elbows tucked in too and us a weight you can control

if you do it on a decline bench even better


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

xpower said:


> View attachment 134486
> 
> 
> Is what I use.
> ...


I have one of these bars and it hurt my elbows after a few months use, I bought a proper EZ bar and it was fine within weeks. I tried the bar again and started to hurt after a few weeks so I haven't used it since. I do go heavy on them though, up to 2x20kg plates each side with the bench flat.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

May not be anything to do with the exercise. Do you stretch your triceps? Your range of movement maybe limiting and therefore you are starting to get a pain. If you need more help for free get in touch. Scott


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you do Skullcrushers, God hates you


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

give incline dumbell tricep extentions a go ..they pretty much target exactly the same muscle ..they allow for a much better range or motion and take out all the stress on the elbows ..since doing these ive seen alot more growth in my tris and i dont feel like im fuking my elbows up everytime .


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This x 2,
> 
> start with the bar behind your head, keep your elbows tucked in too and us a weight you can control
> 
> if you do it on a decline bench even better


Never tried this mate, might be one for tonights arm session. :thumbup1:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I find using a decline bench more comftable ,if your gym doesn't have

One just throw some plates under the feet of a normal bench


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Glais said:


> go behind the head with your skullcrushers, it may be easier. Some people call it a French press


French press is the upright, over head version. Your refering to the Dorian Yates version of the skull crusher, really effective at putting mass on the triceps.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

OP, are you locking out on the movement?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jord1109 said:


> I've always had the skull crusher exercise as part of my arm routine but over the last couple of months I've noticed my elbows hurting when I reach about 5inches from my head.
> 
> *Any certain techniques or tips you guys have*?


yeah, don't do them


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jord1109 said:


> I've always had the skull crusher exercise as part of my arm routine but over the last couple of months I've noticed my elbows hurting when I reach about 5inches from my head.
> 
> Any certain techniques or tips you guys have?


skull crushers are well know for causing elbow pain,tendonitis,try different bars ,movment range


----------

